# The Death of Chavis and his Iron Brothers



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The mists of the shattered planet of Utolian, Chavis, now a blood drunk terminator with his 4 surviving brothers, walked out the mists into ... Chaos.


The brutal battle has been raged on for more than 3 weeks. Chavis the iron fist never laid his weapon down for a second. The chaotic hordes of nurgle swarmed in wave after wave. His blood brothers and himself were washed with unholy blood., "ratatat ratatat" the pounding sound of the bolters, fired from the ever vigilant warriors of the emperor. one of the brothers went blood drunk and grabbed his eviscretor and ran into the horde with glowing red eyes. Possessed almost, " You unholy scum! how dare you look down upon us!" yelled the warrior. You could hear the blood being churnned out of the chaos spawn. Chavis, shedding a tear and whispering a prayer. "In the name of ye mighty Damien, stand before us in despair!!" shouted the mighty warrior, "CHARGE!" his brothers, willing to give their lives at a moments notice found no hesistation in risking their lives for the better of the imperium.

Was their a point in this? The hq and the objective was already secured. Yet the briefing commander refused to send down a transport. Something was really wrong, he felt it in his guts. The iron fist kept his mouth shut, as the sun rises, he said through the vlox speakers. "My friends, my brothers we today, shall put up the greatest stand known to mankind. The Lesser company of the befallen chapter stood on this very land and sacrificied their very lives for the imperium. It was a honour working with you men... For the Emperor!" and there a perfect example of one of the many struggles of the imperium. but why? why were they left for dead? 


Please comment!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice! Sounds like the fluff for a grand Chaos Host....

+Repped!
-Dirge


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

That's pretty awesome, are you gonna expand on this?


----------

